# Calls with SouthWest style.



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

These calls are a mesquite burl wood with turquoise inlace accent ring and lanyard ring. One open reed and one closed reed distress. $35.00 each or $60.00 for the pair. Paypal, check or moneyorder excepted, and as always I pay the postman. Thanks and enjoy Rick


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Looking really good!. My wife just looked at these and she says they are beautiful!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Incredibly awesome


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking calls as usual !


----------

